# Cheated The Devil Again



## davduckman2010 (Jan 16, 2014)

had a bad day today . got new tires /brakes and rotors 2 days ago today I feel a shimmy in my front end on the way home doing 75 miles an hour on the ohio turnpike. thought it was a warped rotor or a caliper. made it to my drive way and boom on the ground with my tire 100 yards through the neighbors property. all five lugs snaped off. major damage but hell I should have been dead. called the repair place that did the work I told him what happened dead silence. 3 hours to get it towed out go rent a truck and now the frickin kick in the nuts begins. he said he will fix everything we will see . contacted insurance to make sure they got my back in case I have to fall back on them. over tighten lugs stretch the studs my guess well I almost made it home

 

 life is great isn't it


----------



## BarbS (Jan 16, 2014)

ay-yi-yi... glad you're okay, Dave.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! Glad you're ok duck.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2014)

Some one needs to loose their job over that one. You are very lucky my friend. When I first saw the pick I said well at least you where in your driveway, then I read you felt the shimmy on the turn pike. Speed is 70 on the turn pike folks. That could have been real bad! I have seen wheels not attached to cars anymore bouncing down the high way, how would you like one of those through your wind shield. Glad your ok my friend.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad you are safe


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Some one needs to loose their job over that one. You are very lucky my friend. When I first saw the pick I said well at least you where in your driveway, then I read you felt the shimmy on the turn pike. Speed is 70 on the turn pike folks. That could have been real bad! I have seen wheels not attached to cars anymore bouncing down the high way, how would you like one of those through your wind shield. Glad your ok my friend.


 it was scary roads were very slick to bat if it came off on the pike no doubt I would not be typing right now or any time in the future and that guy knows it. he was informed in my gentile mike 1950 demeaner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2014)

That's scary! I'm glad you're ok, and I hope the guy stays true to his word.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks to me like they did not tighten the lugs- they are not all the same on the stud. Glad you are alright!!!!!!!


----------



## SENC (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad you made it home before disaster hit, Duck! You've been living right! Hope they take good care of you - they certainly should!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad you are safe...

You say you got new brakes and rotors? .....those do not look new. Just sayin....you want to point that out as well....



davduckman2010 said:


> got new tires /brakes and rotors 2 days ago today ...... he said he will fix everything we will see . contacted insurance to make sure they got my back in case I have to fall back on them.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 16, 2014)

That was a close one ! Glad u didn't get hurt !


----------



## jmurray (Jan 16, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Glad you are safe...
> 
> You say you got new brakes and rotors? .....those do not look new. Just sayin....you want to point that out as well....


Your right, lot of surface rust for a new rotor? Nice truck btw, you literally rode it til the wheels fell off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2014)

Duck, it seems like you haven't been able to catch a break lately...

Glad to hear that you're ok. Hope they follow through and fix it.

That kind of accident and damage would make me worry about looking beyond fixing the obvious. I would certainly have someone check to make sure that there isn't any damage beyond the obvious. And, I agree with the above - those rotors don't look new. Make sure they get it fixed, but I definitely wouldn't let them do the work!

Man, I am glad to hear you're ok. This place wouldn't be the same if you weren't here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn Dave ! Thank God you're okay man. I don't usually stick it to somebody for making a mistake, I'd make an exception in this case. Not only could you have been killed, but your truck could have killed somebody and your 70 mph tire in oncoming traffic could have killed too. Somebodys neck would get stretched if it was my deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad your OK also.

But like the others have said that is not a new rotor. Doesn't even look as if it was turned. Only 2 days it should show some bright metal if they were turned.
Since it is 4wd I would make them replace the whole hub assy. and rotor.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 17, 2014)

The Ohio Secretary of State's office should have some oversight power with that garage. If the garage owner messes with you I'd turn them in in a heartbeat. Glad you're still with us. When I first saw the pic I figured I'd get to make some Ford jokes. Nope! This one's not on Ford. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune duck, but on the other hand, it's always a good day when you cheat the devil


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoo boy that was close! I am glad you're okay Dave that's no fun. Rip got ripped off now the Duck gets a quaky brake job. I'm with Mike I think they were not tightened. Probably hand tightened got sidetracked and no one ever put the wrench to them. Let us know how it tunrs out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you're ok, also- probably make the shop pay for a new pair of pants too after that.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hoo boy that was close! I am glad you're okay Dave that's no fun. Rip got ripped off now the Duck gets a quaky brake job. I'm with Mike I think they were not tightened. Probably hand tightened got sidetracked and no one ever put the wrench to them. Let us know how it tunrs out.


 I don't know what the hell happened. he says they hand tourqed the studs I know I heard impact guns back there. the tow truck driver told me that on those aluminum rims your supposed to have them retightened after driving on then one day that they will loosen up if you don't. he says he has to look at his video cameras of them working on the truck and in 20 years never had this happen. I told him in 38 years of driving no wheels ever come of my vehicles. he knows he almost killed me and maybe some other people. I don't think he wants me to get insurance/leeches I mean( lawyers) or the government agencys involved so I better have a better than new truck back in my driveway soon. mean while ill drive this 2014 loaded explorer on his dime until then yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

I wouldn't sign any releases once he's done, especially until you have taken it to a front end guy that doesn't know your brake dude and let him check it out. In fact here's a time when you might actually want to take it the Ford house if you have a good one and tell them what hapened so they can look specifically for stuff . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

Duck - The studs laying in the snow don't show any wear on the threads that would have been caused by vibration and movement from not tightening the lug nuts. Right turn into the driveway put more outward pressure on the studs. I think its over tightening. Either way they should have a QC process that has two signatures on the work order. The person who did the job and the one who checked the torque on the torque wrench. Good pics that can be turned over to insurance company for documentation. Save the studs as they are, but it sounds like he understands how bad he screwed up.
On a different note - I don't look at it as a negative. I think its Karma tipping its hat to you and the kind of person you are. you have put in many more deposits than withdrawals and you just got a dividend payment. Keep being you man.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! Glad your ok, Dave. Guess anytime you and everyone else around can walk away from a wheel departure is a good day.

This is an interesting thread for me. I'm not saying the guy/ shop who did the brake job aren't at fault, but they might not be. Failures of this type could have been happening from work done in the past. The guy who helped to change a flat and "put her on good and tight", the tire rotation last year, the time we hit the curb pulling into Wendy's, even product defect...
A failure analysis can point in the direction of when and how this failure occurred. By looking for evidence of rust in the stud break area, polishing of pieces, stud elongation, hub to wheel fit, wheel deformation at the nut junction, and on and on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2014)

Good points to ponder Brink, and all a possibility, But just got new tires and a brake job from the guy? In my many years as a truck driver I have seen many a wheel come off and go bouncing down the highway. I have been passed up by wheels without a vehicle , point is I do agree that it can happen for many reasons. But duck just had work done on his vehicle, and if parts where compromised and worn they would have or should have seen them. Not to mention that his truck is relatively new and not a 200k+ miled up vehicle. Be interesting to see what the repair shop does to correct this, that might tell all.


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2014)

In all probability, the last mechanic caused the failure. But the possibility stands that the failure was occurring, and removal and replacement of the wheel finished it off.

If the studs were cracked, it would happen at the root of the threads and not be clearly visible.

I, for one, don't like being blamed for something that wasn't my fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2014)

What I can't understand for the life of me is why do people not replace the lug nuts or bolts when doing major work like this? They are relatively Inexpensive in the grand scheme of things. It seems like the only time this is done is when you break one or get new wheels. If I had a lug nut or stud break I would change them all. I have done that with studs, lug bolts are so much easier.


----------



## arkie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hang onto those studs if you can. That's your evidence of what was done, should you need it. They can be examined various ways to determine the type of failure. If you give them up, you've lost a lot of leverage.


----------

